# Spheres of Recovery



## LandOfConfusion (Jun 11, 2015)

I was just looking over the Strands of Life article for EN5ider again and I noticed that there is a new spell called Spheres of Recovery listed under the cleric section, but there doesn't appear to a description for this spell showing what it does.  Did I miss something or has this been fixed somewhere?  Sorry if this has been asked before.  My search turned up nothing.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 11, 2015)

IIRC (I'm on my phone - can't check right now!) that's discussed in the comments under the article on the Patroon page. I think it got renamed.


----------



## LandOfConfusion (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the speedy reply, Morrus.  I looked at the comments list under the article on the main EN5ider Patron page, but didn't actually click the link for the article page to see that there were more comments.  I get a D- for effort.  You're right it was re-named to Droplets of Invigoration.  Thanks for helping me out.


----------

